# 05 F350 Busted Trans housing



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

anyone ever have it happen? I have a crack in the case on the t-case side down by the pan bolts by a casting line. It is a 05 with 647xx miles, and it is leaking like a stuck pig. Does not sound like I have foot to stand on with ford. What am I looking at $$ wise in repair not counting the lost $ in pushing snow...


----------



## veggin psd (Feb 8, 2007)

I gernaded a trans bell housing last winter. Cracked like an egg from the top around the side to the starter.

My trusted trans guy says that happens with a drive shaft being out of balance.

After a trip to the drive line shop confirmed a bad drive shaft.

Four grand later its all good!:crying:


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that...I just had my trans rebuilt a few days ago on my 03 F350. The trans shop told me, had I damaged the case, it would have been another 1k.

Good luck w/ that, hope it works out for ya!!


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

veggin psd;732182 said:


> I gernaded a trans bell housing last winter. Cracked like an egg from the top around the side to the starter.
> 
> My trusted trans guy says that happens with a drive shaft being out of balance.
> 
> ...


Front or back drive shaft? Also this is at the pan on the t-case end so I just don't get it 

How much was you at getting the case replaced? And were they able to reuse the guts? And just replace the housing? This is not the bell this is the whole deal?


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

coldcoffee;732190 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that...I just had my trans rebuilt a few days ago on my 03 F350. The trans shop told me, had I damaged the case, it would have been another 1k.
> 
> Good luck w/ that, hope it works out for ya!!


I don't get it.... I hope they can use the guts and just replace the case. It has been almost a week since my last push and I don't think there is any way I would have broke a tranny pushing snow? I'd bend frames and crap before the tranny.... no???


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

I couldn't believe mine went, 23 years of heavy commercial plowing and it was only the second one that I've had to replace...on a truck that I drive.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

First what trans do you have? You never said if it was an auto or manual.
If it is an automatic call BTS and you will never regret it. Also you do not want to just reuse the "guts" because small metal pieces are in the case and will ruin other parts. Same with the trans cooer, replace it. 
http://www.brianstruckshop.com/


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ggg6;732274 said:


> First what trans do you have? You never said if it was an auto or manual.
> If it is an automatic call BTS and you will never regret it. Also you do not want to just reuse the "guts" because small metal pieces are in the case and will ruin other parts. Same with the trans cooer, replace it.
> http://www.brianstruckshop.com/


It is the auto.. Where is BTS compared to KC MO/KC KS?


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ggg6;732274 said:


> First what trans do you have? You never said if it was an auto or manual.
> If it is an automatic call BTS and you will never regret it. Also you do not want to just reuse the "guts" because small metal pieces are in the case and will ruin other parts. Same with the trans cooer, replace it.
> http://www.brianstruckshop.com/


I see they are in N.C. AR in the general area what would I be looking at for a auto trans for a 05? I'd even take the truck down and have it rebuilt/replaced if the ##'s were right.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

BTS's are expensive but they are known in the performance diesel world to be "unbreakable" I havent run one personaly


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Fisher I run a BTS, it is about 8 or 9 years old. I bought it used with about 4 years of use on it. It still shifts fantastic, I use my truck for everything such as hauling stuff, diesel drag racing, truck pull competition, snow powing, daily driver. It is by far the best trans I have used. My truck has a 4r100, your truck has a 5r110 so I can only guess that it will be over $4000. Do a google search on them I am sure you will find a lot on info on his trannies. Give him a phone call in the early AM and he will talk to you and get you a quote. Don't try to call in the middle of the day or e-mail, he is just too busy.Two other trans shops I would recomend are Suncoast in FL., and John Wood Automotive in SoCal.
IIRC Brian is a KS native.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ggg6;732886 said:


> Fisher I run a BTS, it is about 8 or 9 years old. I bought it used with about 4 years of use on it. It still shifts fantastic, I use my truck for everything such as hauling stuff, diesel drag racing, truck pull competition, snow powing, daily driver. It is by far the best trans I have used. My truck has a 4r100, your truck has a 5r110 so I can only guess that it will be over $4000. Do a google search on them I am sure you will find a lot on info on his trannies. Give him a phone call in the early AM and he will talk to you and get you a quote. Don't try to call in the middle of the day or e-mail, he is just too busy.Two other trans shops I would recomend are Suncoast in FL., and John Wood Automotive in SoCal.
> IIRC Brian is a KS native.


I have it lined up to go to the trans shop this afternoon I may give Brian a call tomorrow morning and see what he has to say as I am waiting for word back from the shop. If we have to pull it and look at replace or rebuild I will make the decision then.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

First off, find out what caused the housing to crack. Did the snap ring let loose? If so, you may be able to get at least parts from Ford. This was a major problem back in '04\early '05
and this is where Ford lost a lot of their reputation because they screwed it up so bad. The planetary retaining pins were bad at the same time, but the snap ring working loose caused cracked cases. I had 2 on one truck before I had an aftermarket shop rebuild it.



Fisher05f350;732194 said:


> I don't get it.... I hope they can use the guts and just replace the case. It has been almost a week since my last push and I don't think there is any way I would have broke a tranny pushing snow? I'd bend frames and crap before the tranny.... no???





Ggg6;732274 said:


> First what trans do you have? You never said if it was an auto or manual.
> If it is an automatic call BTS and you will never regret it. Also you do not want to just reuse the "guts" because small metal pieces are in the case and will ruin other parts. Same with the trans cooer, replace it.
> http://www.brianstruckshop.com/


Beat me to it.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;733035 said:


> First off, find out what caused the housing to crack. Did the snap ring let loose? If so, you may be able to get at least parts from Ford. This was a major problem back in '04\early '05
> and this is where Ford lost a lot of their reputation because they screwed it up so bad. The planetary retaining pins were bad at the same time, but the snap ring working loose caused cracked cases. I had 2 on one truck before I had an aftermarket shop rebuild it.
> 
> Beat me to it.


on the back end??? I could see all of the above with the front being broken but on the t-case side? We changed the pan gasket and filter lastnight and did not have any metal or chuncks? The other concer is do I drive shaft out of balance??? It is at the trans shop and we will see what they have to say tomorrow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fisher05f350;733479 said:


> on the back end??? I could see all of the above with the front being broken but on the t-case side? We changed the pan gasket and filter lastnight and did not have any metal or chuncks? The other concer is do I drive shaft out of balance??? It is at the trans shop and we will see what they have to say tomorrow?


I don't know where it was cracked, didn't ever look at them, just trying to help.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I thought the snap ring that broke held the parking paw, also heard the planetary issues. 

Not sure on this tranny but C$ and 6's the parking paw is behind clutch packs and such, the rear of the tranny main case.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

The snap ring failures in the 5r110 were retaining rings in the planetary gearsets.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ggg6;734851 said:


> The snap ring failures in the 5r110 were retaining rings in the planetary gearsets.


Would that create a crack/hole on the passenger side t-case end of the trans? Guess there is a hole/crack/brake above the pan on the passenger side right at the transfer case connection that has let the fluid leak all over gods green earth....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;734851 said:


> The snap ring failures in the 5r110 were retaining rings in the planetary gearsets.


Wrong

There were 2 issues with the 5R110. One was the retaining rings for the planetary gearsets, the other was the snap ring in the back, something to do with the reverse gear.

I know this for fact, had both done on 2 of my 3 5R110's. The snap ring causes the tranny to grenade, the planetary issue just causes reverse to go. The last I had go at 500 miles on one.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

Mark Oomkes;735202 said:


> Wrong
> 
> One was the retaining rings for the planetary gearsets,


Really Mark??? Your own quote is almost an exact repeat of what I wrote. Snap ring, retaining ring just grammatical semantics. Would you actually address someone face to face by starting with the word "Wrong"? Come on people really sound dumb starting out saying something like that, and I know you are no dummy. Besides I never said it was the only issue with that trans, I was merely clarifying that it is not an issue with the parking pawl like was suggested above.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ggg6;735397 said:


> Really Mark??? Your own quote is almost an exact repeat of what I wrote. Snap ring, retaining ring just grammatical semantics. Would you actually address someone face to face by starting with the word "Wrong"? Come on people really sound dumb starting out saying something like that, and I know you are no dummy. Besides I never said it was the only issue with that trans, I was merely clarifying that it is not an issue with the parking pawl like was suggested above.


OK, sorry, I misunderstood, although rereading it, I'm not sure I did.

I read it that you stated the snap ring was the same problem as the planetary retaining pins, which it isn't. They are 2 completely separate issues.

The one I had 500 miles on, the snap ring was fine, but the planetary pins walked out.

The other had the snap rings fail, both times and wiped out the case.

Recall on 2004 TorqShifts:
Certain trucks built from 3-8-04 through 6-24-04 may experience a failure of the low/reverse planetary assembly. Specifically one or more of the planet gear pinion shafts may walk out of the carrier. If this occurs metallic contamination of the fluid will occur and will cause harsh or slipping shifts and/or harsh or delayed engagements in forward or reverse. Trucks affected by this recall will have the low reverse planetary replaced if no damage has occured, or will have the transmission overhauled and repaired as needed, along with replacement of the transmission cooler, if damage has occured. This recall has been extended until 3-31-06
Customer Statisfaction Program 04B24.

Recall 05B27--2005 TorqShift Transmissions, Trucks with Snow Plow Package:
On trucks built prior to 1-12-05, the snap ring on the low/reverse planetary may become dislodged due to the frequent forward/reverse shifting common when plowing snow. If this occurs, damage to the low/reverse planetary or transmission case may occur. Ford will disassemble the transmission, inspect for damage, and replace the snap ring with a revised part, if no other damage is found. This recall has been extended to 9-30-06, regardless of mileage.

After rereading the above Recalls, yes you were correct, it was my misunderstanding. I apologize.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Fisher05f350;732194 said:


> I don't get it.... I hope they can use the guts and just replace the case. It has been almost a week since my last push and I don't think there is any way I would have broke a tranny pushing snow? I'd bend frames and crap before the tranny.... no???


No shops will usually do that though, the cost is almost all labor, the clutches, bands, some solenoids dont cost much in comparison.

Lets just say figuratively,

case $1k
parts $400
Labor $1500-$2200


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Same truck is back at the shop as we speak for the same issues. Less than a year and has not had the plow on but once in that time frame. Should I look towards having the drive shaft balanced? Front back or both? Also tried to call BTS but got a voice messeage box and it was full, does anyone know if he is still open?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do NOT have Ford rebuild it. 

Get a TransGo shift kit and snap ring and your problems will be solved.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;929940 said:


> Do NOT have Ford rebuild it.
> 
> Get a TransGo shift kit and snap ring and your problems will be solved.


It is at a independent shop.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fisher05f350;929977 said:


> It is at a independent shop.


Well then I guess you know what to do.


----------



## Ggg6 (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with Mark do not waste your time having Ford rebuild it.
BTS is still in business, I just sent someone there last week. Call them at 08:00 am that is the best time to get them. Really sorry to hear you are having the same issue again.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

BTS web site must be out dated as he does not metion the 5R110? I found the transgo kits from suncoast they must be new? I asked my trans guy last jan about putting a shift kit in and he called his tech guys and they said the only thing would be a chip? But this time around we are going to do it right. Does any one offer a beefed up case for the 5R110? I see ATS reinforces the weak areas or should I see if we can have some one local beef them up?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fisher05f350;930471 said:


> BTS web site must be out dated as he does not metion the 5R110? I found the transgo kits from suncoast they must be new? I asked my trans guy last jan about putting a shift kit in and he called his tech guys and they said the only thing would be a chip? But this time around we are going to do it right. Does any one offer a beefed up case for the 5R110? I see ATS reinforces the weak areas or should I see if we can have some one local beef them up?


No need to beef up the cases IMO. And no, the shift kits are not new. Had 1 of mine done in late summer '05 and the other in Jan '06 (I think) and haven't had a problem with either since.

This is sketchy and Ggg6 can correct me if I'm wrong, but the shift kit reduces one of the line pressures in reverse by something like 75%. Seems like it was over 400 PSI and reduced it to 175 PSI or something along those lines. This is what caused most of the problems. Cheap POS snap ring didn't help either.

Brian does 5R110's, I asked him when he did a 4R100 for me last winter at this time of the year.

I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mark how does Brian handle it? Did you call him and have one drop shipped to you? Then send the core back to him? Or does he even want the case if it is busted? I also found on ATS's web site that they re-enforce the cases Or is it just using the better parts and the shift kits? Shop has it out and he is working with me to do this right I guess not many people around here use the 6.0l or the fords with the 5R110 enough to hurt them as this is only the 2nd or 3rd he has seen and he does have a good reputation in KC for transmissions.

Thank guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Fisher05f350;931546 said:


> Mark how does Brian handle it? Did you call him and have one drop shipped to you? Then send the core back to him? Or does he even want the case if it is busted? I also found on ATS's web site that they re-enforce the cases Or is it just using the better parts and the shift kits? Shop has it out and he is working with me to do this right I guess not many people around here use the 6.0l or the fords with the 5R110 enough to hurt them as this is only the 2nd or 3rd he has seen and he does have a good reputation in KC for transmissions.
> 
> Thank guys.


No idea how he would on one with a broken case. My 4R100 that he did last year, he sent me the new one and I returned the case later and got the refund at that time.

Wonder what and why they're reinforcing.

As for ATS, I have no personal experience but have not really heard much good about them. Have a friend with an Allison that has been fighting with them for some time now, he's on his 3rd tranny and still is not sure the problem has been solved.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Trans is apart, trans go is going in along with suncoast trans kits. As soon as he can find hard parts I should be back on the road. He did say that he was told the later model trans cases are thicker than the early model so he found an 07 or 08 case. Hope to be back on the road first of next week.


----------



## Fisher05f350 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well in the end the truck is getting a BTS trans. Ran down friday and picked the trans up and spoke with Brian and his wife they are all great people. Can't wait to get the truck back and see how it preforms. It has only been what 2 months..


----------

